# Do I HAVE to call the DR?



## TappinMamma (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm six weeks and pretty sure I am miscarrying the baby. I'm bleeding just like my normal period and passing some small clots. I'd rather just not call at all and not be poked around with. Should I call or can I just be by myself and let nature take its course? I can't believe how much I was attached at only 6 weeks. I am so thankful I hadn't told my children yet


----------



## faerymama (Mar 23, 2004)

No you dont need to call the doctor as long as you listen to your body and trust your insticts. We lost our baby at just over 13 wks and I never went to a doctor nor did i call. Just take it easy and pay attention in case you get a fever which is a sign for infection. taking some chorophyll and echinecea would be helpful in keeping you and your body strong. I am so sorry for your lose, may your heart heal.
if you need a friend, some one to talk to, feel free I am here
blessings,
stacey


----------



## SamuraiEarthMama (Dec 3, 2002)

i'm so sorry!

m/c is a normal process, and you don't need a doctor's help unless something goes out of the ordinary (fever, foul discharge, excess blood loss, really bad headache or dizziness, etc.). drink lots of water and eat well, because you are going through some serious stress right now.

have you told anyone? please do talk with them... even early losses are losses, and it's hard to grieve when nobody knows why you're sad. be kind to yourself, take a little time off if you can, do some nice things for yourself.

let us know how you are doing, ok? i'll be thinking of you...

katje


----------



## Sarah and Brandon (Mar 19, 2004)

I guess I'm the minority here. I would say yes to call your doctor and get a blood test. I had a m/c at around 6 weeks and they wanted me in to make sure my levels went down.(a couple weeks later) You can tell them you don't want an exam but I would recommend a blood test to make sure your body is going back to "normal".

I am very very sorry for your loss. A baby is a baby even at 6 weeks. I hope that you are able to make it thru this ok. And if you ever need to talk come here and let it out.

Sarah


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

i wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss. Please take it easy, eat lots of iron foods and drink well. It can make a big difference in how you feel. As for calling the dr, do you know your blood type? If you are Rh-, I believe Rhogam is recommended even for an early loss. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Queen Gwen (Nov 20, 2001)

Just wanted to say I could've written this post...as a matter of fact, I'm logged in right now because I was thinking of writing this post. Dh wants me to rush to the dr. I think, "what a hassle." I'll have to find a sitter for the kids, I feel fine, what the heck are they going to do, anyway. I think a better use of my time is to curl up on the couch with my kids and read some books.

I've been through this before (although not at 6 weeks, which is where you and I are both at now -- before it was earlier) and took the entire morning to get blood work done to make sure the levels went down okay, dh took time off work. In the end they said, "Yep, you're fine." Well, gee, I could've told them that.

Anyway, I wanted to connect because we're in the same place, sort of. Take care and let us hear how it goes.


----------



## Faith (Nov 14, 2002)

I had a m/c the same time as my SIL. We were both 12 weeks. (That was weird. We had never even gotten together during the pregnancys, and now we are both pregnant again!)

I stayed at home, talked to my MW, tried to go on as normal... But I needed to know, so later on I called a good NP I know and she just gave me a simple blood draw so I knew it was official. (I bled a lot in other pregnancys, but still had the baby, so I just needed to make sure what was going on this time.)

My SIL went the medical route with her OB/GYN and ended up with a painful D & C, then being on pain pills forever with lots of bleeding, and weaning her toddler due to the doctor's advice.

I think at home, just being informed of what is normal and what is not, is the best way.

Sorry you are going thur this.







s


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm sorry so your loss.... you don't need to call the Dr. I had to use an OB/GYN and I didn't need the torment of going back and seeing all those pregnant women. I waited about 2 weeks then made an appt with my regular Dr and had a blood test to check my HCG levels to make sure they had dropped and that was it.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I went to a dr with my mc and I will never do that again!

Anyway the only thing she told me I need to watch for was a fever as that would be a sign of infection. And I could try again whenever I wanted.

She called my baby "a product of conception"









I am so sorry to hear of your mc


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss.

You will also want to keep in mind if you are soaking more than a pad an hour it could be a sign of hemmorrage (sp?) and you will want to call a Dr in that instance.


----------

